# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  فارسی کردن XML در فلش

## mehdi5106

مشکلی که دارم اینه که یه نمونه فایل xml متصل به فایل فلش وجود داردکه پس از تغییر برچسب منوها، در فلش و یا مرورگر نمایش داده نمی شود و در صورت نوشتن به زبان انگلیسی این مشکل حل می شود.

http://persiangfx.com/fa/template/fl...anced-website/

ممنون میشوم اگر راهنمایی نمایید.

----------


## mehdi5106

ای بابا...
کسی نیست جواب ما رو بده... سابق انجمن فعالتر بود که ....

----------


## ehsanes

سلام فقط داشتن فایل xml کافی نیست باید فایل fla هم داشته باشی و فونت فارسی اونجا امبد کنی و بعد با یه فارسی ساز متن داخل فایل xml قرار بدی این فایل فلشی که ادرسشو دادی فایل fla موجود نیست نمیشه هم دیکامپایلش کرد قبلا این کار روی این فایل زیاد انجام دادم میتونی از ورژن بعدیش استفاده کنی فایل fla موجوده و قبلا تمامشو فارسی کردم 
http://idesignow.com/template-2/30-b...l#.UxNfdvmSwbg

----------

